# I'm a multi-genre solo artist. Check out what I do!



## KevinTJH (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm currently working on a full-length 12-15 track multi-genre album with each song coming from different genres and sounding completely different from each other.
All songs are 100% originals that are written and performed by me.


I've got 2 songs that I've just released recently, one more will be released in the next 2 weeks and more to come.


Pop/Ballad:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqz18_AtFxQ


Rock:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu9jWMgD9Y8


Post-hardcore:
(will be released in 2 weeks)


Pop Punk:
(coming soon)


Techno/dubstep:
(coming soon)


Djent:
(coming soon)


Hiphop:
(coming soon)


----------



## KevinTJH (Feb 14, 2017)

Post-hardcore:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpUYmRn4AOE


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Feb 15, 2017)

That rock song is cool! Good vocals top


----------



## KevinTJH (May 18, 2017)

Music video for the Pop Song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObVd8vw1Gm4


Pop Punk song (Lyric Video):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMbx7yMSZZ0&t


----------



## HelloImDavidHaha (Jun 7, 2017)

A jack of all trades! Great stuff, dude


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jun 30, 2017)

sounds great! I like the variety.


----------



## KevinTJH (Sep 23, 2017)

Music Video for Post-Hardcore Track:


HipHop/R&B Lyric Video:



Tell me what you guys think!


----------

